# Poka_Doodle's awesome chat thread



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 30, 2015)

All rules apply, you can chat about anything. Have fun and meet some people is the reason to come here


----------



## TAH (Jun 17, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> All rules apply, you can chat about anything. Have fun and meet some people is the reason to come here


Poka is this still open to get to know each other? If it is we should tag a few people. What do you think?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 17, 2016)

I have a new one in games jokes and fun. It at least has Luke on it, I think going there would be better, but it was very nice of you to come here


----------



## TAH (Jun 17, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I have a new one in games jokes and fun. It at least has Luke on it, I think going there would be better, but it was very nice of you to come here


Okay.


----------

